# Greshie's powermyself.com PNI PARAGON & D-TEST Test Booster Trial



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I shall be using this journal to chart the results from trialing *PNI PARAGON* & *D-TEST* stack courtesy of* powermyself.com*

My main journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-158.html#post3608996 will continue to record the detail of my workouts and progress...

In summary at the moment I am in Month two of a Wendlers routine. I first started working out in January 2011 when I downshifted and took semi retirement and since then have basically followed Rippetoe's Starting Strength, Mingster's specially devised routine for Old Folk , and finally Wendlers. I downed the max weights quite considerably for Wendlers and am currently slowly building back up, so there is nothing spectacular about the weights I'm achieving at the moment.

At 55 years old and having done weights for less than two years I'm now interested in seeing what can enhance performance which is why I volunteered for the test boosters.

So what do PNI claim about their products?

*PARAGON:*- is a 'multifunctional test booster' combining several ingredients designed to enhance athletic performance.

*D-TEST* :- is supposed to increase testosterone levels and sex drive

Details of the ingredients can be found here http://www.powermyself.com/brands/pni-premium-nutraceuticals/natural-test-stack-pni-paragon-d-test.html

They are designed to be stacked, Paragon 1 cap taken 3 times a day with food, and D-TEST 1 cap 4 times a day so that's 7 caps per day total, I'll let you know if I start rattling !

What do I expect to see if they work? In terms of the routine I would expect to have more energy and see further reps on the supersets of the main lifts and increasing weight/reps on the assistance. In terms of sex drive I would expect the local fuglies to suddenly become more attractive :lol:

I shall be starting the stack tomorrow, and will be updating this journal on a weekly or "event" basis... my normal journal will continue to be updated after each workout or after people have commented....

So watch this space


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

This is how it starts... 

subbed greshie!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You may well be right Chilli 

Started today with 4 D-TEST tabs and 1 Paragon tab with breakfast

Details of this morning's workout here:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-159.html#post3611922

Crossword time now ...


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Keen to see what happens.. roll on


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

PowerOutput said:


> Keen to see what happens.. roll on


hmmm me too !


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Greshie said:


> hmmm me too !


If your a sex god (or more of one :thumbup1: ) and a weight lifting machine by the new year I'm running this stack lol.

Seriously I'm interested in test boosters taking zma the now but mainly as it knocks me out at night. Be good to see if this gives you results.

I'm 33 so thinking will need something soon.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

PowerOutput said:


> If your a sex god (or more of one :thumbup1: ) and a weight lifting machine by the new year I'm running this stack lol.
> 
> Seriously I'm interested in test boosters taking zma the now but mainly as it knocks me out at night. Be good to see if this gives you results.
> 
> I'm 33 so thinking will need something soon.


 :lol: the stack is expensive to buy on a monthly basis imo ... so the reslults will have to be pretty spectacular to be worth the cost, but I'm keeping an open mind ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Subbed pal, good luck with it all :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Will be watching as always Gresh.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

not too sure how i feel about a horny Greshie :blink:

:lol:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck greshie ill be popping in when i can


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> not too sure how i feel about a horny Greshie :blink:
> 
> :lol:


  :devil2:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

A little update

Last night I had a bad attack of acid reflux for the first time in a very long time, so much so that I had to get up in the early hours and take anti acid tablets, however once I did get to sleep I must have slept soundly because I woke up this morning relatively full of beans, which these days is unusual for me as normally I now wake up like a bear with a sore head being pulled through a hedge backwards! Made my early cup of tea, which I drank in bed (as one does :lol: ) and then got up half an hour earlier than usual, bounced into the gym and attacked the workout full of gusto.

Did it translate into a better performance? Not really. Now I've always had problems with bench, the efforts to get over the 50kg mark are an epic in my journal, but my parting shot in the Old Duffer routine Ming devised for me was 75kg, so I was a bit disappointed this morning to struggle at 55kg on the Superset, I wanted to do 12 reps straight off and I couldn't. Also failed on the Assistance dummbeel bench of 3x20, infact I did slightly worse than last week.

Details of workout :-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-159.html#post3616287

So, even two days into the stack it's possible the test booster is already improving my mood, though tomorrow and Wednesday (when I'm working) will be be further tests of this. The acid reflux is a slight concern because it's something I used to suffer from but haven't had an attack for some considerable time, and the only difference between yesterday and previous days in terms of food intake etc is the Test stack ... but again one attack doesn't really confirm anything.

As for sex drive ... the local fuglies are still fugly !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another little update:-

Not quite so bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning, but it is pretty dreich here in Dumfries today so that may have something to do with it! Had quite a lot of energy yesterday and got everything done on my agenda which was good, except when I went out in the afternoon I forgot to look for a boot liner for my car (for taking rubbish to the tip etc) which had been one of the reasons for going out yesterday afternoon ... therefore the test booster obviously isn't improving my senior moments !

Still up a bit earlier and got today's gym session done ... slightly mixed results:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-159.html#post3619096

But I do appear to have more energy and feel slightly more motivated, pile of paperwork to go through today , and also my wardrobe needs thinning out .... may go out again this afternoon tolook for the boot liner I forgot to look for yesterday afternoon :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Subbed mate, very interested to learn your results. Being of the more mature age myself


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Subbed mate, very interested to learn your results. Being of the more mature age myself


Cheers for subbing  ....... Watch this space !


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

you huge yet, dawg?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

spike said:


> you huge yet, dawg?


 :lol: nope ... it'll take one heck of a lot more work before I get massive !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good Luck G


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good Luck G


Cheers Tass !

had another very good night's sleep, and feel fairly refreshed this morning, working today and don't feel too stressed about it !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another update

Definitely improved mood and general feeling of well being, more awake in the mornings and more inclined to get stuff done. However I'm not sure this has translated into workout performanxce yet. Acid reflux not as bad as it was. And the fuglies are still fugly !

Started deload week today - link here ... should really have done some kind of warm up before the press, but usually my warm ups are lighter sets, and you can't go any lighter than 20kg with an oly bar ! :laugh:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-160.html#post3624871


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Greshie said:


> :lol: nope ... it'll take one heck of a lot more work before I get massive !


dude, everybody knows you don't have to work out to get huge if you're taking the drugs ...

takes about a week or so

just be patient and keep hanging in there

a week seems like an eternity to get huge but it's well worth it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

spike said:


> dude, everybody knows you don't have to work out to get huge if you're taking the drugs ...
> 
> takes about a week or so
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Now be careful Spike soime impressionable people may be reading this and not appreciate your wit !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Its promising to see you feel more energetic and full of beans as you say :bounce: hopefully it will start carrying over into your weights sessions over the next few weeks!


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Just seen this.... Good luck, hope it works well for you.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well here is today's workout:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-160.html#post3633041

It's a deload week so is fairly straightforward.

We had a busy day at work yesterday, only two of us in the shop for most of the day, and yet yesterday evening didn't feel quite as pooped as I usually do, though have to say this was not the case on Friday evening when I was very definitely pooped.

So far ... yes to better mood and more energy, the next test (geddit) is to see if this translates into workout performance....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Today's deload session:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-161.html#post3635527

Not on top form first thing this morning


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Feeling back to rights this morning 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-161.html#post3638617

Added another assistance exercise to my legs routine, not sure if this is because I have more energy, or more enthusiasm. Of course this week has been deload week so it's easy to add something else in, lets see how I get on next week when I start Month Three of Wendlers !

Have now been stacking the test boosters for almost two weeks, I definitely am in a better mood, and wake up better in the mornings (apart from yesterday morning!) it's nice to wake up and want to get up and get going rather than growl around half asleep. I'm still not sure though if this has yet translated into any significant impact on training, other than I am more awake - keeping in mind I normally train first thing. My feeling so far is that I have a general increase in energy level rather than the specific boost needed to push out those extra reps or push up to that extra weight in the workout. However there are another two weeks or so to go so it may yet translate into noticably increased performance levels.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you think they actually increase Testosterone, proven by blood tests?

But whatever, it seems to be doing you some good.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Do you think they actually increase Testosterone, proven by blood tests?
> 
> But whatever, it seems to be doing you some good.


Who knows, I'm certainly not going to go to the lengths of having blood tests to find out. It could just be psychological of course, ie I'm taking them therefore they will work .... though I'd like to think I'm cynical enough not to fall into that, although even if it is purely psychological there still has been a benefit.

For a true scientific trial, blood tests should have been taken before, during and at the end of the course. This is one reason why supplements should come under the same scrutiny and testing as other medicines.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldn't think it's psychological really, maybe if you were 20 then perhaps. But as you/I get older we become more sure.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I wouldn't think it's psychological really, maybe if you were 20 then perhaps. But as you/I get older we become more sure.


You are probably right. I go back to waking up in the morning... when I was in my 20's and 30's I'd wake up be bright and alert and bounce out of bed straight away .. but increasingly into my 40's and 50's this became harder and it took longer and longer to wake up properly. But these last two weeks have seen a marked improvement, I may not jump out of my bed as bright eyed and bushy tailed as I did in my 20's but there is definitely a change.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is this morning's workout

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-161.html#post3647756

Regards the Test trial, more energy and vitality and a better mood, has this translated into my workouts? This is harder to quantify, Wendlers is a progressive routine therefore there should be nothing too startling in the results. The weights I am lifting are below my max's for the main lifts and indeed for a few of the assistances as I'm building back up at a steady pace ... tortiose and hare comes to mind, this is a long game as far as I am concerned, although as I said in my training log today I do need to refocus a little when I finish my current employment the week after next.

Generally though I think there is a change, I've just dropped the car off to the garage for a brakes check to validate a guarantee I have, and have walked back home (about a mile) and feal fresh and full of beans. Am now going to do the paperwork to transfer my private number and will probably then walk to the post office (another 2 mile round trip) to post ... unless of course it starts raining ... :lol:

Life has thrown a few wobblers at me recently, both in my work and personally, but I'm very positive and looking forward to the future, I've always been a positive person, but I do think the Test booster is enhancing my mood !


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Any change in your libido?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Any change in your libido?


A little possibly, I don't have a partner at the moment and when I was off last week an acquaintance asked if they could drop by for a "coffee", I didn't take up the offer because I had other things planned for the day, so overall I reckon the local fuglies are largely still fugly !


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Greshie said:


> A little possibly, I don't have a partner at the moment and when I was off last week an acquaintance asked if they could drop by for a "coffee", I didn't take up the offer because I had other things planned for the day, so overall I reckon the local fuglies are largely still fugly !


So true isn't it!! Went on a dating site few weeks back, I was nearly sick!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> So true isn't it!! Went on a dating site few weeks back, I was nearly sick!


Yes 'fraid so ... I've never been very lucky


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Greshie Stubbed to this mate following with interest.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Greshie Stubbed to this mate following with interest.


Cheers Matt ... good to see you back on here


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well this is this morning's workout

A bit of a slog I'm afraid, but even with the enhanced mood, energy and vitality, when there is [email protected] in your life, it's bound to have an effect... and I'm dealing with two bits of [email protected] and one annoying consequence ... I do so like a quiet life!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-162.html#post3653547


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've found that as I get older there is more to do, more to 'sort out' & more [email protected]

What d'you say to grabbing a couple of women & go & live in Polynesia?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I've found that as I get older there is more to do, more to 'sort out' & more [email protected]
> 
> What d'you say to grabbing a couple of women & go & live in Polynesia?


 :lol: not really my bag tbh !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Today's workout

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-162.html#post3662783

Now I am well into the trial my feeling is the effect of the booster, in mood and general energy levels, impacts on performance during workouts as a by product in that because I am more awake in the morning and have a better mood I am more able to get into workout mode and push through it, and I probably recover more quickly afterwards, but I'm not seeing a specific energy or concentration boost required to squeeze out those extra reps or shunt on that extra weight on the assistance. So the improvement is general rather than specific to a particular area of activity.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That's very positive & looks like it really is working. Am gonna think seriously about trying this, it's about 40 quids isn't it?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> That's very positive & looks like it really is working. Am gonna think seriously about trying this, it's about 40 quids isn't it?


Yes for 30 days course.

My only caveat is if you think you're test levels are a little too low, it might be worth seeing your doctor for a check up, as TRT on the NHS will end up a great deal cheaper (assuming your levels are low enough to qualify for a course). I am probably going to see what happens after the trial finishes and if I go back to my old habits, will see my Doc ... I can't afford £42 a month !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chilli said:


> This is how it starts...
> 
> subbed greshie!


3 months from now he will be opening a cycle thread


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Yes for 30 days course.
> 
> My only caveat is if you think you're test levels are a little too low, it might be worth seeing your doctor for a check up, as TRT on the NHS will end up a great deal cheaper (assuming your levels are low enough to qualify for a course). I am probably going to see what happens after the trial finishes and if I go back to my old habits, will see my Doc ... I can't afford £42 a month !


I'm on self admin TRT as it is, so dunno if using this would benefit me, now I come to think about it.

My TT level was 11.8nmols with alot of symptoms, the doc said no ofc. But after getting excellent advice & help off some of the experts on here, I started in aug.

I feel like me again I have erections too, :thumbup1: it was a real novelty at first waking up in the morning like a tent!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I'm on self admin TRT as it is, so dunno if using this would benefit me, now I come to think about it.
> 
> My TT level was 11.8nmols with alot of symptoms, the doc said no ofc. But after getting excellent advice & help off some of the experts on here, I started in aug.
> 
> I feel like me again I have erections too, :thumbup1: it was a real novelty at first waking up in the morning like a tent!!!


Yep always a good start to the day waking up with an erection :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yep always a good start to the day waking up with an erection :thumbup1:


Not if you forget to put on the light.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Latest update

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-162.html#post3674530

Bit of a struggle this morning, but at least I achieved what had to be done.

Starting the final week of the trial now ....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

They gonna sponsor you for other stuff?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> They gonna sponsor you for other stuff?


Doubt it :lol:

Actually I counted out the tablets ... have got 9 days left !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Up bright and early this morning , car taken into the garage for a service and then a brisk walk home, going to be a sunny day by the looks of it but cold!

This morning's workout

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-163.html#post3680586

A bit strange really, as I say in my joiurnal, the final set of the Press felt very heavy and I found myself doing what is not really good form and pushing up from my toes to get the bar up above my head, and yet part the way through the assistance exercises I toyed with the idea of adding some press ups, which I didn't do, mainly because by the end of 5 sets of 20 chins I'd had enough. I suspect it comes back to the fact that I'm feeling a general increase in energy levels rather than a specific spike in energy during the workout sessions. As I type this I know I have exercised and am relaxing but I can feel my energy and motivation returning. Very shortly will be going out to sweep the front drive of leaves and moss ( It's amazing the amount of moss that comes off my roof - I refuse to have the moss cleared from the roof because it doesn't do much harm other than make a mess on my drive )


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I put some of that Jeyes Fluid on the moss, it gets rid of it a treat. Then smells all clinical!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I put some of that Jeyes Fluid on the moss, it gets rid of it a treat. Then smells all clinical!!!


Oh where? on the roof ? never thought of anything like that!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Oh where? on the roof ? never thought of anything like that!


Yup I dilute it at about 4:1 & use it on the drive; maybe make some up in a spray bottle for the roof etc, it keeps the moss 'n' sh!t down. (YO!) :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Details of today's workout

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-163.html#post3684069

Felt good despite deads being my bete noir ... I always find they take a lot of mental effort on the heavier sets (Heavy for me that is....  )

Know I've worked but feeling quite chilled at the moment, got a few jobs to get done around the house today, but am not in any hurry to get started !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well this is today's workout

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-163.html#post3690142

Bit of a mixed bag this morning, not one of my best efforts.

Only a few days left of the trial, and those of you who have followed this will probably guess what my conclusions will be, but more of that at the finishing line!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Details of this mornings leg session

Much better session this morning...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-164.html#post3692808


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok so my last dose of D-Test was yesterday, I should have also finished the Paragon, but find I have another 6 days worth, and yes I have been taking the right dose of three a day and as far as I am am aware have not missed any doses ... certainly not 18 tablets worth :lol: so I can only assume the machine / person filling the tub couldn't count!.

So after a month's trial what are my conclusions:-

1. Improvement in mood: more motivation to get get things done and in a better frame of mind

2. More energy: easier to get going in the morning, and more inclined to tackle stuff

3. Workout Performance: This is harder to quantify,but because of the overall increase of energy and vitality there has to be a knock on effect on workouts (I always do mine 1st thing) however because the elevated levels of energy and drive are general, then the impact on the workouts is part of that general increase rather than targetted .

4. Libido , nothing really noticable to be honest

Side Effects:- The small print warns against acne, hair loss , and swelling of breast tissue - happy to say I've not noticed any of these.

Would I recommend this stack ? Yes if you feel a general improvement in mood and vitality would benefit and you have approx £42 per month to spend on a natural product, but if you are looking for something that will target your workout performance specifically then this isn't for you. Also remember I am 55 so it's possible it had a greater effect on me than it would say a 35 year old man, and there is no guarantee that just because I felt some benefit that someone else of a similar age to me would get the same results.

I can't afford to spend £42 or so a month on this so will not be continuing, however if I did have the spare money then possibly I would.

Herewith this morning's workout:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal-164.html#post3697979


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Very interesting & well written thanks. But £42/month really is a bit too much, they could easily sell them at a lower price, I might just give them a whirl though.

Having looked at the composition it doesn't contain anything that unusual, or indeed expensive enough to charge so much. But it is business.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:



> Very interesting & well written thanks. But £42/month really is a bit too much, they could easily sell them at a lower price, I might just give them a whirl though.
> 
> Having looked at the composition it doesn't contain anything that unusual, or indeed expensive enough to charge so much. But it is business.


Most supps are expensive for what they are I think, but obviously the supp companies can get the prices they ask, if they couldn't, then prices would fall.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Im glad to hear they worked well for you greshie but as you say 42 pound a month is very dear ........ would you ever consider a trt dose of test ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chris27 said:


> Im glad to hear they worked well for you greshie but as you say 42 pound a month is very dear ........ would you ever consider a trt dose of test ?


Yes possibly !


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Yes possibly !


Its an idea greshie at your age i think you would benefit well from it , Its something to think about anyway . I wish you the best whatever you decide


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

£42? It's £48 for the stack 

Reasonably priced stack for the market but supps are generally over-priced over here as it costs shipping, taxes and then 20% vat on top of US prices to get them here.

Thanks for the log, much appreciated and glad you found it useful. Looking forward to the TRT log....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

PowerMyself said:


> £42? It's £48 for the stack
> 
> Reasonably priced stack for the market but supps are generally over-priced over here as it costs shipping, taxes and then 20% vat on top of US prices to get them here.
> 
> Thanks for the log, much appreciated and glad you found it useful. Looking forward to the TRT log....


Doh! Don't know where I got £42 from ... you can tell I didn't go back to check the prices 

I enjoyed doing the trial and writing up my experiences ... I just hope it was useful to others


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup a TRT log would be very interesting greshie......?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Yup a TRT log would be very interesting greshie......?


Maybe in the future , I've just embarked on my first cycle ... so this will be the focus in my journal for the next month or so !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Yup a TRT log would be very interesting greshie......?


If your doctor doesn't prescribe TRT can you get it by going private? Or is it just a case of finding a source and self medicating?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

chilli said:


> If your doctor doesn't prescribe TRT can you get it by going private? Or is it just a case of finding a source and self medicating?


You can it privately but they charge alot maybe £500. My TT level is 11.8nmols & symptoms & in my 40's.

Am self admin TRT & feel loads better.

pm if needed.


----------

